
Twitter turns to academics to improve conversational health on the platform - BorisYeltsin
https://techcrunch.com/2018/07/30/twitter-turns-to-academics-to-improve-conversational-health-on-the-platform/
======
zaarn
I don't think that'll work, Twitter's problem is now inherent to it's users
and the ecosystem of Twitter as a platform. It'll be hard to fix this without
throwing off some core users, in fact, they'd have to throw a lot of big users
to fix their cultural platform problems.

